
Ask HN: Why is Facebook ️ranking posts with emojis higher⬆️? - agluszak
I&#x27;ve heard that Facebook feed algorithm tends to prefer posts with emojis. There are more and more of them. For me using emojis in such redundant way as in the title (repeating the information expressed using words with graphics) is extremely annoying, but it seems to be a new trend. I find it worrying that Facebook promotes it even further.<p>Edit: I included way more emojis in the original title, but HN automatically removed them after submitting.
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Ask yourself a broader question: Why would FB choose to rank any content
higher?

This is probably due to FB maximizing engagement with the platform. Posts with
emojis, I speculate, are more emotionally charged and keep people using FB
longer.

[https://www.agorapulse.com/social-media-lab/facebook-
emojis/](https://www.agorapulse.com/social-media-lab/facebook-emojis/)

